# information days/evenings



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Eveyone,
Some of you may recognise my name (I have been lurking around in the background for some time).
I have a question about information evenings.
At what point would you suggest to start thinking about attending one? I hope to start the process in about 12mths.
How often do authorities run the information sessions?
I don't want to go too early and then have a long wait to get started but on the other hand I don't want to be leaving it too late. o you just generally attend one or do you go to a few?

BB.xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We went to a few, both with VA's and LA. It may be worth having a ring around just to see how often they are run then you can decide when it's best for you to attend.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello my lovely great to see you posting.  I think if you are considering adoption it's never too soon.  They are no obligation and a great way to find out more.  Plus you get the chance to talk to staff after ask any questions and find out if there is anything you need to do or experience that might help your application.  It's good to do it early in my view because it's really hard for people who are ready to go and on application that they need to go and do x or y before they'll accept their application.  Good luck whatever you and DH decide I'm behind you 100% wishing for your happy ending x x x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you Lovely DIY DIVA,

I just truly hope it will be in 12mths from now. I said 12mths, 12mths ago but we are just not financially ready and the house hasn't made much progress either. So fingers crossed it really can start to happen in 12mths.
DH and I had a bit of a chat and shortly after my birthday in March I am going to find out about the next available info evening.
My parents are coming to see us for a couple of weeks in March so I am going to tell them then that we are thinking about adoption.


----------



## Katkins1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi billybeans,

My local authority won't even let me attend the info evening until 6 months after final fertility treatment. I've had a brief phone call (and with a va too in fact) and both said when the 6 months is up I can attend an info eve, so I suppose it may depend on your la/va and fertility treatment. I've got 5 weeks to wait and am bring rather impatient (and intend booking on the info eve a month before I'm supposed to!)

Good luck


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We're booked in for an open evening with our la in feb. I asked 3 agencies about the ivf delaying us and all said they had no specific time period but they would judge each case individually. Our la runs them monthly but another local va doesn't do them at all so it does vary.
It will have been 3 months in feb since our last ivf treatment but it feels like so much longer. We're ok financially and have a small credit card balance but that's it so we're working to clear that and should be done in next 6 months. Weight loss is also something we're doing although to be honest I've been doing that for 5 yrs it's DH I now have to get motivated!


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Katykins and Becs40
Thanks for posting.
My last miscarriage was almost 2 yrs ago and ivf was much before that, probably 3yrs ago now so I think that will be enough time.
xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Billybeans I feel there is no harm getting as much information as poss, contact local agencies and see if you can get booked in on a info meeting after March. My LA you can just turn up.  Maybe get some books to read as there is so much to learn.  

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Katkins1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi billybeans (and others !)

Well as others have said it sounds like it would be a good time to start attending info sessions. I hope it all goes well and that you can start your exciting journey whenever the time is right for you x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks All.

Hunnibunni - I cleared out my local library from all the books they had and they sourced in more from other branches too,  this was last year though, so re-reading some and seeing what others I can find will deffinately help once we are almost ready to start the process. I just hope we can get going soon but I do have concerns that we have issues that will cause problems in getting started.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I have just looked on line for the process of adoption in my area and it doesn't mention attending info evenings. It says we ring or go online to register an interest, then we get sent an info pack and then someone comes to visit the house to discuss and provide more info.
So does this mean info evenings may not run in this area? Or do you think there will be info evenings but just not mentioned? I will probably have to check with them on initial contact.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I would ring the office line and ask. I'd say the expression of interest form would come after an open evening. That's the first step of applying where as the open evening is more of an information finding session x x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks DIY DIVA. I will ask when I call.


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

I am very surprised that they don't mention the information evenings on the website.  I've just checked my LA's website and they have one the end of this month, one in February and one in March on theirs.  I would give them a call and speak to the duty adoption worker and ask them.


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to say my VA didn't do info evenings either. Similar to as you say, they sent out a pack and info and arranged for 2 SW's to come out and see us for an initial visit. They were there a good 3 hours. 

Having not actually been to an info evening I can't compare the two but the visit felt really personal & we got so much information. There was also no pressure & it was a great way to ask all those niggly questions & get answers. We then got left with expression of interest forms. 

Good luck x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you Mafergal, I will ask when I call what their process is.xx


----------

